# In shock bfp after 15 months !!!



## jessandaj

Well i cannot believe im here posting my bfp i mean i just thought this was never going to happen for me and then i take a test pace around the living room praying go back in expecting to be dissapointed again and what did i see ????/ a freaking second line !!!!! a second line !!!! since then ive had 3 more test with second lines and im still in shock i just dont believe it :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: please keep me in your thoughts and prayers for a h&h 9 months 

sending tons of babydust to anyone still ttc i know how hearbreaking of a feeling it is 

if you want to see my test ones in my picture and its under pregnancy test with the title 12-13dpo bfp


----------



## omgbaby

Congrats!! Thats so exciting!!
I hope I'm next!! We've been trying for over a year!
Our anniversary is also June 4!! We've been together since June 4, 2009


----------



## angel2010

Congrats!!!


----------



## jessandaj

Sending you lots of babydust !!! hope it is your time :) we have been together since december 2009


----------



## xprincessx

congratulations hun!! x


----------



## msp_teen

Congratulations Hun!! I hope you have a fabulous nine months!


----------



## optimistic1

Congrats Jess thats awesome!!


----------



## Baileeboo77

Congrats! H&h nine months to you!


----------



## jessandaj

thank you all :) and babydust !!!!!


----------



## jessandaj

optimistic1 said:
 

> Congrats Jess thats awesome!!

thank you :) how are you doing ? have you tested yet:flower:


----------



## optimistic1

Nope af is due today im trying wait it out til tomorrow maybe Sunday.. most likely I'll test tomorrow though maybe we'll be seeing my bfp announcement .. fxd!!!


----------



## bazzb

congrats :)


----------



## jessandaj

We can be bump buddies if so :)


----------



## optimistic1

Definitely and I will let you know as soon as I know. Im so happy for you your finally out of this ttc funk!!! Well until you decide your ready.for number 2!!!


----------



## jessandaj

Haha yeah i hope when we start thinking we want another that it jut happens without trying ( a girl can dream lol )


----------



## optimistic1

You would think it would be that easy thats what everyone I know tells me once you have your first they.just keep coming and coming!!!


----------



## jessandaj

Yeah I know my sister in law had her first then another then twins then another and is about to have another all within 5 years


----------



## optimistic1

Sheesh I want a big family too but I want my kids to be atleast 2-3 yrs apart..oh.yeah I forgot did you get to.surprise your hunny like you wanted to?


----------



## jessandaj

haha nope i might of if it was darker but it wasint that dark and i was nervous and unsure and i just ran in the bedroom (he was sleeping) and was like omg look at this test ! hahah


----------



## optimistic1

Aww well atleast you got a positive! How excited was he? Thats like the best part of the testing seeing everyone's first expression when you show them the test


----------



## jessandaj

he was in disbelief because it was so light but i still caught him smiling at it that day but now hes confident since we had 4 more test and he is excited


----------



## optimistic1

Thats wonderful I think my boyfriends sister will be more excited for us then we will be she was talking to him about it today ill probably never have to buy anything for my baby!!! Have you guys told anyone else or you going to wait a few weeks?


----------



## jessandaj

no we told everyone there all excited i figure if something happens i dont want it to be like it never exsisted because to me it will still be my baby and ill still be a mother even if my baby doesint make it to earth


----------



## maryanne67

ahh that last comment is beautiful hun you so deserve to be a mummy Congratulations and Happy and Healthy 9 months x


----------



## jessandaj

maryanne67 said:


> ahh that last comment is beautiful hun you so deserve to be a mummy Congratulations and Happy and Healthy 9 months x

thank you very much :) tons of babydust to you :flower:


----------



## optimistic1

Yeah I would only have to tell one person and by the next day everyone in my county would know about me..still no af was having bad cramps earlier but not even a spot.of.pink I hope I finally did.it bit you definitely give me hope that even if.it.didnt happen this cycle doesn't mean it never will!!! I cant wait til tomorrow if af doesn't come a day late its not coming at all..ahh I just want to give you a cyber hug right now so happy. The other girl I was buddies with got af so I really needed your bfp.announcement! !


----------



## jessandaj

optimistic1 said:


> Yeah I would only have to tell one person and by the next day everyone in my county would know about me..still no af was having bad cramps earlier but not even a spot.of.pink I hope I finally did.it bit you definitely give me hope that even if.it.didnt happen this cycle doesn't mean it never will!!! I cant wait til tomorrow if af doesn't come a day late its not coming at all..ahh I just want to give you a cyber hug right now so happy. The other girl I was buddies with got af so I really needed your bfp.announcement! !

Im keeping my fingers crossed for you !!! I had and im still having odd cramps there not quite like af the really feel like a stretching pain but they have a af type twinge to them so cramps deffenitly dont mean your out :) keep me updated ! we can be bump buddies since we will be like the same due date almost since my af is due tomorrow


----------



## optimistic1

I definitely will and I will probably know by morning cause usually my temp will drop quiet a bit the day af comes I was confused today cause I only had a .04 drop but cramps it threw me off plus for 2 nights I had bfp dreams and last night I had a dream I was spotting and my last 2 cycles I had dreams of af then within days there was..probably just coincidence ..no more zombie dreams for me til I get bfp or af!!! I keep getting these pokes and.pricks I looked them off for pregnant ppl its stretching pains I guess but I dont want my hopes up before I even get the chance to test. Tomorrow will tell!!!!


----------



## jessandaj

I have these weird feelings that kind of spread across my uterus area and they are hard to feel but im always paying attention cause im so nervous so i catch them and they last only like half a second useally and at this time the baby is doubling every 12 hours and every 2 days 2tsp more of amniotic fluid are added i think so that can very well be the feeling your getting as im suspecting thats what im getting them from


----------



## optimistic1

That would be amazing I dont remember having them any other cycle but I could be choosing to.forget.. I have an obgyn app on the 9th for my.yearly and hopefully I get a bfp. If not it'd be a good time to let them in on the ttc so they can run test to make sure im all good in there! I wanted to tell the receptionist that my period hasn't come but then I'd feel dumb if it came tomorrow .. it would great to be bump buddies your one the first girls I actually connected with long enough to have a full on.conversation with..fxd and rooting what do we want bfp when do we want it right friggin now!!!!


----------



## jessandaj

hahah :) I know how you feel the night before i got my bfp i was talking to a few people that we know and telling them i thought i could be pregnant and then i regreated and was feeling like oh my gosh im going to be embarrassed for telling them that when i get my af but then that afternoon i got my faint positive now im just hoping all goes well since not that i would be embarrassed just crushed to tell everyone after everyone has been so excited that something didint go right but anyways hopefully af stays away and you get a bfp tomorrow !!!!!! im rooting for you :) babydust all over the place


----------



## optimistic1

Swerving to.catch every speck of that baby dust!!!! It's midnight and im soooo tired but I have a feeling that I wont get much sleep..my head is like everywhere right now and im getting annoyed I usually read almost every thread to see what the other girls are feeling and da da da but I can't cause this is the nicest ttc site ever no one is ever rude and I feel like if I read one more I might be very.upfront and blunt about some things right now..idk if its anxiety and being impatient or that pregnancy attitude but someone almost got a dose of reality..and then I would have felt terrible im too sweet to get cruel with ppl.


----------



## jessandaj

i got really moody to me and dh were putting up halloween decorations and i was trying to stick something in the ground and it wouldint go and i completly blew up about it (this happened 2 days prior to finding out )


----------



## optimistic1

Well hopefully thats what my problem is random bitchiness is not my thing..I want to go to bed I even thought about knocking myself out with cold syrup but thats probably risky if I end up with a bun in my oven.


----------



## jessandaj

Yeah I can't sleep at all since I found out I just can't get everything off my mind but at the same time I'm pretty sure I'm having pregnancy tiredness to since I've been over tired even before I found out


----------



## optimistic1

Yeah I just laid down for an hour then got these sharp pricky pains in my tummy I hope it means something cause its giving me insomnia.


----------



## pip2009

Congrats!


----------



## jessandaj

hope it means something :)


----------



## optimistic1

Still nothing..temp is still high. I might wait to see if my period sneaks up on me today if not ill test tomorrow. Im just too nervous.


----------



## jessandaj

I know how you feel I tested just because I thought I wa going to start and I was like let's get this negative test over so out can start to accept that it's not your cycle


----------



## optimistic1

I guess im just expecting the worst I always have. Having a good man that loves me, a good life, and my own family is all I ever used to beg god for..a baby would complete that and I guess im just not expecting to have everything I want all within a year of working toward it. I used to seriously doubt god I was never a believer cause my dad never stopped drinking and lately I actually feel like he's finally up there listening to me. I know I just got really sappy just now but I've been like this since last night..


----------



## jessandaj

I really put my faith into god lately and what his plans are and im hoping they are what i want them to be and all i can do is pray that they are and trust in him even when its hard :) and during ttc it is hard ! lol


----------



## optimistic1

It sure is hard but im keeping faith whether I get bfp in the next couple days or not I cant lose faith if I do that then what else to I have to believe in..


----------



## jessandaj

Yeah I think loosing faith is the worst thing we can do to ourselves there was a time during ttc when I didn't exactly loos faith but I shunned of sand didn't pray for awhile and it was a pretty lonely time and was not beneficial for me at all


----------



## optimistic1

I think I've prayed more while ttc since I was a little girl I lost all faith I ended up losing myself until something woke me up..faith is very strong thing to have everyone needs it! You know talking about faith I might as well get a test tonight and just get it over with..if its not my time then so be it idk why I am so scared its not like not testing is going to magically make me pregnant!


----------



## jessandaj

Yeah thats what I try and think about it talking about it testing buying things it's not gunna make me pregnant or not pregnant anyways I'm trying to keep up my faith and know everything is okay since I'm had some bleeding which I think is breakthrough since my period was due today but it's still nerve wracking


----------



## optimistic1

Yeah I heard some girls bleed when there period was supposed to.start. do you have a doc appointment yet for an ultrasound?


----------



## jessandaj

No i still have to go get the pregnancy confirmed then make one I'm guessing they won't tak me until 8 week so If the bleeding keeps going or gets worse ill probably go to the hospital


----------



## optimistic1

Yeah good idea I cant believe doctors make pregnant ladies wait to be seen they might have good reasons I just dont get it..


----------



## jessandaj

I know it's ridiculous some don't even take the poor women who have had a history of problems who jut want some reassurance because of there previous losses


----------



## optimistic1

I think it's dumb..they wouldn't see my cousin all she wanted to know was if she was further along then she thought so she faked having really bad pains and sickness and finally they seen her she was definitely further along though. If im pregnant now I might be in the emergency room alot before and actual obgyn sees me cause im hypochondriac like I felt a pinch in my shoulder dont recent know if im pregnant and I just told my boyfriend if I feel it again im going to the.er cause I heard you get pains in your.shoulder during eptopics.


----------



## jessandaj

Yeah lol I'm the same way I wanna go to the er right now but I'm gunna wait until tomorrow and hope theres no more blood and I have a darker line on a pregnancy test cause in scared its ectopic so I really just wanna get it ruled out


----------



## optimistic1

I think eptopic should be a myth it sucks being pregnant your supposed to be all joyful not worrying whether not something went wrong!!!!! The stress doesn't end even after ttc is accomplished. Im getting a test today should I take it tonight or wait til morning if I take it tonight and its negative. My boyfriend is not going to spend more money.so I can take another.


----------



## dizzy65

congrats


----------



## jessandaj

If st the box I frer that come with 3 test for like 8 dollars there good and they last you so if you wanna test tonight you can and still h e one for Morning and a extra one for whenever


----------



## optimistic1

The closest store to me will sell you one for 4 bucks and my boyfriend doesn't want to spend more than that cause he has bills to pay this week and I dont want to wait til next week. I think ill save it.for the.morning. im not even going to temp im just going to wake up and pee on it.


----------



## jessandaj

Sounds like a good idea :) good luck


----------



## optimistic1

Yeah ill let you know what happens keep me updated on what happens if you end up going to the er.


----------



## jessandaj

i will :) hoping i dont have to though,been checking and have not seen anymore hoping its all i ever see again (well until the baby is here anyways)


----------



## optimistic1

Yeah hopefully I got my fingers crossed for that!!


----------



## jessandaj

:) I think it's probably your cycle ! Keep me updated


----------



## Mummy2B21

congrats


----------



## optimistic1

I definitely will im getting a test tomorrow no matter what it would suck if af.came but I dont think she will so we'll know tomorrow..good luck with them early prego scares maybe I'll be coming to you for advice with the same scares soon.


----------



## jessandaj

I hope so ! ( not the scares though lol )


----------



## optimistic1

Lol Im 100% sure ill get some kind of scare.


----------



## jessandaj

Being pregnant In general was scary for me and still is I guess but I'm feeling Better


----------



## optimistic1

Thats good I hope everything stays well for you.


----------



## jessandaj

I hope so too


----------



## stillfuntryin

Hi i have been trying for 15 months also i was about to start medicley stimulated cycles then bam last week i got my bfp on 11DPO i did a digi today that said preg 2-3 weeks, so excited we will be due around the same time, WOOT congrats


----------



## jessandaj

stillfuntryin said:


> Hi i have been trying for 15 months also i was about to start medicley stimulated cycles then bam last week i got my bfp on 11DPO i did a digi today that said preg 2-3 weeks, so excited we will be due around the same time, WOOT congrats

congrats to you to ! its a amazing feeling :flower:


----------



## optimistic1

I just tested......BFP!!!!! Im so.excited right now im shaking!


----------



## bazzb

Congrats :)


----------



## jessandaj

omg congrats !!!! :) im so happy for you, i figured it would be


----------



## optimistic1

Me too im taking a more expensive one in a min my boyfriends sister wanted.me to. The only thing I can say now where do I go from here ..doc appointment...I dont really know what else comes next.


----------



## jessandaj

Yeh I know me either, we're going to get it confirmed on monday I Tuesday then making a apt with a obgyn I'm guessing for 7 or 8 week scan whatever they choose to do


----------



## optimistic1

Yeah my appointment is next Tuesday im soooo excited I cant wait..


----------



## jessandaj

i know ! its exciting lol i cant wait for my 8 week scan


----------



## optimistic1

Its going to go by sooo slow. Im going to try to make as many appointments as I can to make it.go by.faster..and im going to start a scrap book of the pregnancy I saved both my tests.


----------



## jessandaj

Yeah me to I'm have my test and I've taken my first picture of my stomach and I'm gunna do my measurements sometime soon when I get a tape lol and then I'm either gunna get a specific pregnancy scrapbook or make one


----------



## optimistic1

Ill probably get one I can make on my own it'll be my little project.


----------

